# Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus



## Thomas9904 (16. Januar 2018)

*Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus​*
*Unabhängig davon, was man grundsätzlich von solchen Lachsprojekten hält, zeigt sich hier, dass nicht nur Interessen von "grüner Energie" mit lachsschreddernder Wasserkraft und gewässerschädlichen Biogasanlagen als wichtiger angesehen wird wie Lachse in unseren Flüssen. Sondern dass mit Mark-E nun auch Wasserwerke solchen Projekten den "Hahn für Lachse" zudrehen kann. Zeitungen und Lokalfernsehen berichten.*

Quellen:
https://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/mark-e-trocknet-das-hasper-lachszentrum-aus-id213051115.html
https://www.facebook.com/wdrlokalzeitdortmund/videos/1518322268288412/


"Die Hasper Lachszüchter sorgen sich um die Zukunft ihrer Anlage: Mark-E will künftig weniger Rohwasser für den Verein zur Verfügung stellen", so titelt die Westfalenpost, und in Lokalzeit Dortmund in der Mediathek gibts dazu auch eine Sendung. 



> _Es ist eine Mischung aus Wut, Frust und Verzweiflung, die sich bei Rainer Hagemeyer und Dietmar Firzlaff breit macht. „Die wollen uns hier tatsächlich das Wasser abdrehen“, fürchten der Vorsitzende des Lachsvereins sowie des Lachszentrums Hasper Talsperre und sein Betriebsleiter._



Für die Lachszucht werden 7 pro Sekunde Wasser benötigt, die bisher kein Problem waren, nur noch 2 Liter/Sekunde möchte Mark-E dem Verein künftig zugestehen.

Überraschend würde das keineswegs kommen, wird geschrieben, da beim Abschluss des jüngsten Grundstücksüberlassungsvertrages Hagemeyer unterzeichnen musste, künftig mit deutlich weniger Wasser auszukommen, da auch seit 2014 die oberste Priorität der Hasper Talsperre darin liege, Trinkwasser zu produzieren, so wird der Unternehmenssprecher Uwe Reuter  zitiert.

Obwohl Hagemeyer das so unterschrieben haben soll, verweist er nun darauf, dass im Einzugsgebiet der Talsperre etwa 8,5 Millionen Kubikmeter Wasser pro Jahr gesammelt würden. Die Lachszucht benötige davon lediglich 220 000 m³, also lediglich 2,6 Prozent der Gesamtmenge, was nur in absoluten Trockenzeiten problematisch sein könnte. 

Auch Thomas Dodt von der Bezirksregierung in Arnsberg geht davon aus, dass das Wasserangebot in Haspe bei weitem ausreicht, um sowohl den Zufluss der Lachszucht als auch die Trinkwasserversorgung von Hagen zu sichern.

Auch die untere Wasserbehörde würde das so sehen: 





> _„Einen Wassermangel gibt es in Haspe nicht“, betont dort ebenfalls Behördenleiterin Christa Stiller-Ludwig. „Hier werden betriebswirtschaftliche Grenzen eingezogen, die wasserwirtschaftlich unsinnig sind.“
> _



Derweil will Mark-E, dass die Lachszüchter die Größe der Anlage der künftigen Wasserzufuhr anpassen und regt ein Nachdenken über die Anschaffung einer Kreislauftechnik an, um Wasser zu sparen. Das wiederum würde Hagemeyer ablehnen, da hierfür kein Geld da wäre, und das Land zugesagte Mittel nicht auszahlen würde/wolle..

Hier noch zum Bericht/Video der Lokalzeit Dortmund:
*Dazu auch im Video:*




https://www.facebook.com/wdrlokalzeitdortmund/videos/1518322268288412/

------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Kommentar 

Der im Bericht genannte Rainer Hagemeyer ist auch der Präsident des "Landesverband Westfälischer Angelfischer e.V.":
http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/ein-link/vorstand

Ich finde es absolut löblich, wie er scheinbar hier in der Lage ist, Medien für eines seiner Lieblingsprojekte, die Lachszucht, in Stellung zu bringen.

Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass er mit gleichem Einsatz auch gegen immer weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen gegen Angler und das Angeln kämpfen würde.

Davon bekommt man aber leider nichts mit, nicht jedenfalls in der Öffentlichkeit wie hier bei seinem Lieblingsprojekt Lachszucht.......

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## heinrich (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Ich könnte keinen entschlosseneren Streiter für die Belange der Angler und für den Schutz und Erhalt unserer Gewässer nennen.
Dr. Hagemeyer ist noch einer, der nicht nur vom Schreibtisch aus agiert. Genau solche Menschen wünsche ich mir in den Vorständen der Landes bzw. Bundesverbänden. Durchaus ein streitbarer Geist, aber genau das brauchts auch. Der Dr. hat schon gegen Einleitungen und Verschmutzung unserer heimischen Gewässer gekämpft, als das noch kein schickes Thema war, lange vor dem Strukturwandel, als hier noch die Hochöfen brannten und die Hagener Flüsse noch Lieferanten für Kühlwasser und günstige "Abwasserentsorger" waren. Von meiner Seite höchsten​ Respekt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Wann und wo hat er sich je ÖFFENTLICH so wie hier wg. der Lachszucht für Angler und Angeln eingesetzt?

Zurücksetzen, gegen PETA, Setzkescher, weniger Verbote wg. Naturschutz, eintreten für Änderungen beim Tierschutz f. Angler, Kampf für Angelanlagen, Klagen gegen Anglerfeinde (PETA, NABU, Regierung, Behörden) etc., etc.

Bitte um Links, ich suche sowas nämlich immer verzweifelt - meist ist es nämlich eben nur Naturschutz und eben NICHT Anglerschutz bei den Verbandlern, da kann schon sein, dass mir trotz Medienbeobachtung mal was entgangen wäre..

Nichts würde mich mehr freuen, als wenn hier Beispiele kommen würden, wie sich so offensiv und öffentlich, wie es hier für die Lachszucht passiert und eingesetzt wird und Medien mobilisiert werden, das seitens Verband oder Person auch für Angler und Angeln der Fall wäre..

Nur her damit!!


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

So einem Grundversorger von Strom und Gas kann man auch kündigen oder damit drohen!
Laut Website innerhalb von nur 2 Wochen! Da ist der Wechsel schnell vollbracht!
Zu so einem Boykott kann man auch aufrufen.


----------



## Ørret (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Um was geht's denn in dem thread hier? Um die Lachszucht oder um die Belange der Angler?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Beides, siehe Kommentar...


----------



## Sharpo (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wann und wo hat er sich je ÖFFENTLICH so wie hier wg. der Lachszucht für Angler und Angeln eingesetzt?
> 
> Zurücksetzen, gegen PETA, Setzkescher, weniger Verbote wg. Naturschutz, eintreten für Änderungen beim Tierschutz f. Angler, Kampf für Angelanlagen, Klagen gegen Anglerfeinde (PETA, NABU, Regierung, Behörden) etc., etc.
> 
> ...



Öffentlich?
Warum muss man Streitigkeiten mit dem LFV Westfalen u. Lippe und Fischereiverband NRW über die Medien austragen?  |kopfkrat

Sorry Thomas..aber beide genannten Verbände bekommen von dem Kollegen & Team schon ihr fett weg. 
Aus dem Grund wurde die Erlaubiskarte für Kanal, Lippe und Seen von Dr. Möhlenkamp für LWAF Mitglieder extrem beschnitten.

Hagemeyer arbeitet für den LWAf Ehrenamtl.

Der einzige NRW Verband dessen Vorstand ehrenamtl. arbeitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Öffentlich?
> Warum muss man Streitigkeiten mit dem LFV Westfalen u. Lippe und Fischereiverband NRW über die Medien austragen?


Ob der Streit mit anderen Verbandlern hat - wayne juckts?

Was macht er (Verband oder Person) so offensiv und öffentlich für Angler und Angeln, wie er sich hier für seine Lachszucht einsetzt, das war meine Frage.

Gerne Links au Medien dazu von Veröffentlichungen einstellen (die zum Lachse züchten/schützen habe ich ja gefunden, zum Angler/Angeln schützen noch keine, daher immer her damit)..


----------



## Ørret (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Das Engagement der Leute in allen Ehren aber es ist nie gut sich von Anderen abhängig zu machen.Man hätte sich eben die entsprechende Wassermenge vertraglich zusichern lassen müssen auf unbestimmte Zeit ....von daher sollte der Verband vllt die Schuld bei sich selbst suchen...


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Stellt sich allerdings auch die Frage, warum wird denn auch die Lieferung der Mindermenge unterschrieben und nachher erst "protestiert"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Hatte gerade ein interessantes Telefonat mit einem Repräsentanten der Lachszucht, der auch eng mit Dr. Hagemeyer vom Verband zusammen arbeitet. 

Interessanterweise waren  viele angelpolitische Punkte in dem Telefonat zwischen uns deckungsgleich.

Momentan bin ich noch ziemlich eingespannt, habe aber einer Einladung zum Austausch und Kennenlernen mit den Herren von Lachszucht und Verband selbstverständlich zugestimmt. Wir werden versuchen, das in 4-  6 Wochen zusammen terminlich hin zu bekommen.

Über diese Kontaktaufnahme bin ich durchaus erfreut und hätte damit nicht gerechnet.

Alles ist also immer zu was gut, wie man sieht, auch wenn man laut genug meckert wie ich zuerst mal hier..


----------



## Ørret (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Ist immer gut wenn Kritik auch mal bei Verbandlern ankommt und Gespräche stattfinden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Absolut - unabhängig vom Ausgang:
TOPP!!!!!

Damit sind die weiter als viele andere!!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Erst einen Vertrag unterschreiben und im Nachhinein meckern-Topp!


----------



## heinrich (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*

Ich wollte da kein Feuer anzünden, sondern einfach mal sagen das es eben auch gute Vertreter von Verbänden gibt. Nebenbei natürlich auch außerhalb von Internet und Medien, und damit eben auch außerhalb der Wahrnehmung der breiten Masse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mark-E trocknet das Hasper Lachszentrum aus*



heinrich schrieb:


> Nebenbei natürlich auch außerhalb von Internet und Medien, und damit eben auch außerhalb der Wahrnehmung der breiten Masse.


Auch ausserhalb Medien allgemein - und das ist grundsätzlixh schlecht.

Erfolge beruhen nämlich nicht auf keiner Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (siehe NABU PETA etc.)...

Aber wir werden miteinander reden und dann sehen, wo es Konsens und wo es Dissens geben wird.


----------

